# Franco Santoriello uses Myostatin Blockers, you should too!



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.a1nutritionproducts.com/buy/Cytodyne/myo-blast

For those that dont recall, he was the Cybergenics boy way back when. What a joke this is, 16 weeks on Myostatin binders (blockers) and he even got gyno! Wow.



> Franco went from a sloppy 195 pounds and a miserable 35% body fat to 224 rock-hard pounds and a lean 5 1/2% body fat. But without question, the most remarkable part about it is that he made this truly phenomenal transformation in just 16 short weeks! Here???s a 37-year-old who looks better than he did when he was younger and on drugs.


*Please note, when they say "drugs" they mean Cybergenics kits.


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2004)

marketing those supplements like that should be a crime...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure they would be shocked if it were discovered during their "intense studies" he was using steroids.

Nah, that would never happen.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 29, 2004)

Argh!


----------



## topolo (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow !! that stuff looks great, does Mike sell it?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 29, 2004)

i have been eating Wisconsin cowpies for the last 3 weeks and have packed on a solid 12 lbs of muscle.
Make checks payable to. Tank316@bullsh!t.yaright


----------



## OmarJackson (Jul 1, 2004)

dat stuff iz da truth!!!!1one.


----------



## brodus (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn, those Myostatin Blockers look good, but I've found an even CHEAPER, more powerful substance.

I've been taking LSD for the past three weeks straight, and I lost 10% bf because I sold my appetite to Saturn for extra energy, but I also climbed 7 ether ladders of self-awareness and now my legs look like tree trunks...oh wait, I AM a tree...a large oak tree swaying in the South Carolina breeze beside my girlfriend, a field of oats.

Talk about body transformtaion!

I'd post pictures, but I made a pact with the Martians to keep this our little secret.

Oh hell, the secret's out:

Before:

http://users.ninja.org.uk/~jonathan/funstuff/2003/02/fat_kid1.jpg 
After:

http://www.earthtonesart.com/tree.large.jpg


----------



## kvyd (Jul 5, 2004)

hmm look at the pics.... I guess in 10 weeks he decided to get a tat on his left bicep?
unlikely...


----------

